# "Go for Gold" - New goals, New journal



## SheLifts (Sep 7, 2007)

I've entered a strength contest between myself and a few other women on another site. We have until March 1 to post stats for deadlift, bench, and squat.

Things are based on our bodyweight/restistance ratio. But I also have a few goals of my own.

Goal 1 : Current weight 147 lbs. I want to get down to 135 atleast.

Goal 2 : Increase bench by 20 lbs. (One day to bench my own body weight.)

Goal 3 : Win the competition of course.

The idea is... if my weight goes down, strength goes up, percentages skyrocket!!!



So here's to new goals and new beginnings.


----------



## katt (Sep 7, 2007)

SheLifts said:


> I've entered a strength contest between myself and a few other women on another site. We have until March 1 to post stats for deadlift, bench, and squat.
> 
> Things are based on our bodyweight/restistance ratio. But I also have a few goals of my own.
> 
> ...




GOOD LUCK!!!!   So.... who's in the group?  Is it private?


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks katt.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 10, 2007)

katt said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!   So.... who's in the group?  Is it private?


i just saw your edit.

no, it's at EB.net and open to all members.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's the official plan for strength increase.

My squat 1RM is approx. 80 lbs. (I know, weak!!!)
Deadlift: approx. 1RM 130 lbs.
Bench Press: approx. 1RM is 95 lbs.


Working sets: (pyramid on compounds only)
1@ 60%, 1@70%, 1 @80%


In 4 weeks, I'll reaccess my maxes and adjust weight from there.

I'll do a push/pull/legs. Workout 3 days per week. I wish I could do 4 or 5, but playing employee, student, and mommy takes a TON of my time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 11, 2007)

just wanted to let you know I'd be checking in from time to time...I'd like some info on the contest if you have it..eb.net doesnt work??


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 11, 2007)

9-11-07 Legs
To sum up the workout - records broken all around.

Warm up:
3 min. treadmill
*
Squat: warm up: 45 x 10*
55 x 10
65 x 6
*75 x 5* *PR!!*

*Deadlift:* warm up: 45 x 10
75 x 10
85 x 7
*100 x 6* *PR!!*

(there were some girls hogging the hyper bench, so I had to improvise)
*Leg Curl: *
40 x 10
50 x 6
*60 x 3* *PR!!* (usually these are in the 30 range)

*One Leg Calf Raise:*
2 sets of BW + 25 x 12


*Core work:*
Planks: 3 sets of BW + 10 @ 0:30 each

Cable Crunch:
90 x 12
100 x 9
*110 x 6* *PR!!*


Notes: Best workout in a long time! My body is going to hate me tomorrow.


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

HellOOOOOOOO!!????  Can we say Mr PR Queen?????


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 11, 2007)

The most amazing thing is when you realize you still have the ability to surprise yourself.


katt, i looked through some of my old journals. in the last few years i've doubled or more some of my weights. in a few more years, I'll be up there with yours.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 13, 2007)

Pull workout tonight.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 14, 2007)

9/13/07 Pull

Warm up: treadmill
cable row: 40 x 12



*Lat Pull Dn:*
60 x 12
70 x 8
80 x 4 w/ 2 negatives (I'm waning to do a BW pull up one day, I'm getting there.)

*One Arm Row:* (each side)
10 x 12
15 x 8
20 x 5 (the last 2 were really hard)

*EZ Bar Curl:* (I don't know what this gym's bar weighs, we'll estimate 15 lbs)
25 x 12
30 x 8
35 x 5

*(Sm.Machine) Rack Pulls:* (I had the bottom catch too low to begin with)
50 x 12
80 x 8
100 x 4



No Core. Did HIIT cardio, 4 intervals. All in all, good workout.

There's something about seeing triple digits that makes me very proud of myself.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

Now thats hot!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2007)

definetly some GREAT work there!!  I always love the 3 digit numbers too


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 17, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> definetly some GREAT work there!!  I always love the 3 digit numbers too



did you get the info I pm'd you about where the contest is being held?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes...I am sparky38351  Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 17, 2007)

lmao! i didn't realize that. are those your legs in your avatar??


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 18, 2007)

9/17/07 push

Warm up: treadmill and db press


*DB Press:*
15 x 12
20 x 8
25 x 6
(For shits and giggles) 30 x 2 w/ 2 negatives *PR!!*

*Overhead Press:*
10 x 12
15 x 8
20 x 5

*Skull Krushrs:*
25 x 12
30 x 8
35 x 4

*Rev. Flye:*
10 x 10
10 x 8
10 x 7

Cardio: 4 intervals

Notes: I was running late getting to the gym, so I had to do a quick workout.  Next week I'll have a little better laid out push workout since I'll have a little more time at the gym.


----------



## katt (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice PR there!!


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks. normally i wouldn't even eyeball the 30's. but i was feeling brave.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 18, 2007)

very good!!

yes, those are mine, that pic is a little over a year old, but they still look the same...I have gained weight but it is all in my belly, and booty


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 20, 2007)

WOOH HOO!!!! another PR!!!


9/20/07 Legs

Warm up (i'm going to stop listing this)

Squat:
60 x 8
70 x 6
80 x 4

Deadlift:
85 x 8
95 x 6
105 x 6
(I wanted to test myself after this)
115 x 5
*125 x 3 PR!!!

I was amazed because my estimated 1rm is 127.*


Lying Leg curl
50 x 8
60 x 6
70 x 4

Calf Raise
One LEg standing
BW+25 x 12
35 x 12
45 x  10

Core Work as usual.


NOtes: I totally amazed myself!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 20, 2007)

ahem....


----------



## katt (Sep 21, 2007)

125!!  Wow!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks gals.  


my body hates me today tho. if it can be sore, it is.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

...but in a strange way...you 'dig' that pain...right?

..and my motivational line for the day is for you.
PAIN....is just weakness leaving the body.
PAIN is your friend. It lets you know you are still alive.

I never saw a wildthing sorry for itself, a bird will fall frozen dead from a bough...without ever, having felt sorry for itself



Sorry...I got on a GI Jane kick for a moment there....


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 21, 2007)

no biggie. 


and yes, that pain in a way is soemthing you dread, but when it's there, you are so proud of yourself for what you've done.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

hey...you said you wanted to up your bench press...
how often do u do DB work?
maybe swithc off every here and there and see if that helps?


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 21, 2007)

i'll be doing BB one week and DB's the next week. I like swapping up, plus, I'm more right dominant, so DB's are a good way to see which side is pushing the barbell more.

This week i'll do BB since I did DB's last week.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2007)

gotcha.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 24, 2007)

no gym for me today. i just found out my grandmother has an inoperable cancer and i'm just not in that gym mindset today.


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh that's not good... I'm so sorry to hear that.. 

Try to keep your spirits up.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 24, 2007)

trying my best. i just heard about an hour or so ago. now i'm sitting at work trying my hardest to concentrate and not to burst out crying.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

hey SL, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 24, 2007)

sorry sweetie...you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## SkwatButt (Sep 25, 2007)

Good job on the maxes, esp. the DL.  135 is intimidating because of the "big plates" on it.  

Sorry for the family news.  Just keep on keepin' on and look to the family for support.  She's had a full life.  I'll be so lucky to live that long.

Good job on the journals.  Sorry for my extreme absence over here.


----------



## SheLifts (Sep 25, 2007)

no prob. skwatty.  

u know i still love ya. :wub:


----------



## SkwatButt (Sep 25, 2007)

word.  I gots wubs for ya too.  :wub:


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 1, 2007)

this week is going to be crappy as ever!!

sometime on friday i pulled a muscle in my left side of my chest carrying boxes and tubes. so it hindered my workout saturday and what i could actually lift. i had to do light weights that didn't allow for extension of my left arm, so  yep, regular squats were out of the question.

I did a warm up, front squats, farmer's walk, hypers, seated calf raise.


i'm taking the week off to rest that muscle, plus i have my first h istorytest on saturdday. it's cover 7 chapters, from the nomads coming across the bearing straight, the french/spanish/english explorers, the french-indian war, on up the the signing of the declaration of independence and the revolutionary war and the british surrender at yorktown.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry about the injury   Take care and start studying.. that test sounds very hard!


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 9, 2007)

found out my test score today. I made a high B!!!


still out sick tho. sinus infections are one of the worst!


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 9, 2007)

it's good to hear from you, good job on the test!

get well soon!


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 16, 2007)

*HOOOOORRRAAAAAYYY!!!*

*I squatted 100 lbs for 3 reps!!!*

*PR!!! PR!!! PR!!!*​


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 16, 2007)

that's great!! I wondered where you had gone to!  How are you feeling?


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 26, 2007)

so yesterday was an amazing day.

1. They released the schedule for next semester. I'm taking Human Anatomy and Physiology. 

2. I maxed out my deadlift....



..



....





...




...


*175 lbs!!!!*


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 26, 2007)

10/25/07 - Push

I'm not listing my warm up...

*Bench Press:*
75 x 8
85 x 4
95 x 1

Was suppose to do OH press here, but was being used at the moment.

*Tri Press DN:*
60 x 8
70 x 5
80 x 3

*OH Press:* (I should have waited for the bench.. arms were exhausted)
45 x 8
55 x 3
55 x 2

*Deadlift *(Wanted to get my 1 RM while legs/back were rested)
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 2
175 x 1 (Did 3 sets actually)
185 x 1 (horrible form, will use 175 as my max)


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 27, 2007)

That's Great!!! I just now started back doing deadlifts...it's been a while since I've done them..175 is awsome!!!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Oct 30, 2007)

No workout on saturday. After class I had to search the entire city for a train table. 


10/29/07 Pull


*Lat Pull dn:*
70 x 10
80 x 4
90 x 3 (negatives)

*Cable Row*
60 x 8
70 x 5
80 x 3

*DB Bi Curls*
10 x 8
15 x 4
15 x 2

*DB Shrugs*
20 x 8
20 x 4

*Core work: (ss)
Planks:*
BW +10 x 0:30 x 2 sets
BW x 1:00 x 1 set

*Cable Crunch*
100 x 8
110 x 6
120 x 4

*Cardio:*
10 min's various jumprope styles.

*Notes:*
Quite the exhausting workout. I'm still having some sort of problem with electrolytes afterward. I went straight home and attacked the pretzels and pickle jar.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice workout!


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks. 

Legs tonight. I have to do something quick so I can get home and get some stuff done. So probably lunges and hypers only. 

probably won't post anything about it tho.


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 5, 2007)

The last few days have been kinda bad... tire problems... now tonight (on pull night) i have to stay late at work and cant' go to the gym. 


*saturday I made another PR on squats. 
105 x 4 *


----------



## DOMS (Nov 5, 2007)

Do the guys ever give you looks for doing Squats?

And congrats on the PR!


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 5, 2007)

haha!! yep, they do. 


and DOMS is my pal today too.  owwie....


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2007)

they aren't giving her looks...they are checking her out


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 9, 2007)

Push 11/80/7 (dumbbell day)

*DB Bench:*
25 x 8
30 x 4 (last rep with 15 sec hold, 8 sec negative) bearly go it up that last time
30 x 3

*OH Press:*
15 x 8
20 x 5
25 x 3

*Tri Press DN:*
50 x 8
60 x 6
70 x 6
80 x 3
(started out too light)

*DB Flye:*
10 x 8
15 z 5

*Push Ups:*
BW x 5
BW x 3
(Complete uppper exhaustion)
*Static holds:*
4 different hand widths @ 0:15 each 
at about 1-2" nose off floor.


*Cardio:*
10 min treadmill
10 mn. elliptical
15 min intense volleyball

*Notes:* OMG!!! doms hasn't set in yet, but when i finally slow down today,
i'm going to be dreading it!!!


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah, I agree, you're body is going to tell you what hell you put it through. That workout looks awesome!


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 9, 2007)

i'm afraid. 


i think it was one of the first times in a long time that i've not felt totally rushed in the gym. i got there with 1.5 hours before the basketball court opened, so i took my time with my workout and i really feel more energized today.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2007)

awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 11, 2007)

11/10/07 Legs

I'm really enjoying testing my strenght limits lately. Yet another Squat P.R. today.


*Squat:*
85 x 8
100 x 5
115 x 4
*130 x 1 P.R.!!!*

*Leg Curl:*
45 x 8
60 x 5

*Leg Ext.* (not done these in a while, took a few sets to get the weight right)
45 x 8
50 x 8
60 x 5
70 x 5

*Hypers:*
BW x 8
BW x 8

*Calf Raise (Standing w/ DB)*
40 x 10
45 x 8

*Cardio:*
15 min volleyball. Couldn't go as intense with practice today since I just got finished with legs, plus my son came to the gym with  me today and was on the basketball court too.

*Notes:*
Really good workout today and I got a few wierd looks when I loaded the bar for squats.


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 11, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!



thanks.

it looks like you got some good squats going on there.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 11, 2007)

you totally blew that record out of the water!!  great job!  when are you gonna get some pics in your gallery girl??


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 11, 2007)

i've got to get my laptop working again and I'll take some and upload them. it crashed last weekend and i've spent the alst week trying to fix everything.

i'm on dial up at home and my modem got fried and I *REALLY REALLY *don't want to upload those pics from my work computer.


----------



## SheLifts (Nov 15, 2007)

11/13/07 Push

Normally i have 1-2 days rest between workouts, but these next 2 weeks i won't be able to. I did Push on Tuesday night after monday's pull workout and 30 min's of volleyball. it sucked tremendously!!


*BB Bench Press:*
75 x 10
80 x 6
85 x 3 

*DB OH Press:*
10 x 10
15 x 8
20 x 5

*Cable Tri Press DN:*
60 x 10
70 x 8
80 x 6
90 x 0

*Pushups:*
BW x 8
BW x 6
BW x 2

I was exhausted but I continued with my volleyball (aka cardio)
Bumps, Serves, Spikes for about 15 minutes.



Ok, here's were the fun starts... my elbow was killing me (right). so i went home and iced it for a while and i'm now taking my anti-inflamatories from where my rotator cuff was hurt a few months ago.
So I'll cut down on the intensity of my volleyball for a couple weeks.

Oh and i believe i've gained 3 pounds in the past month. No complaints tho, measurements are down. My ass is tight and my hammies feel amazing!!


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

3 pounds in the right direction is always a good thing!!

Take care of that elbow..


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 4, 2007)

oh wow. this one's slipped through the cracks. I'm not sure how many entries I've  missed.

to pick back up.. 





12/3/07 (Lower)

I took tonight easy since my right knee is a little tender. Nothing strenious, nothing heavy, just a light quick leg workout to keep the muscles in  motion.

All was done circuit style. Then repeated.

DB Lunge: (each side)
5's x 10
5's x 8

Squat:
45 x 10
45 x 8

Leg Curl:
45 x 10
45 x 10

Hypers:
BW+10 x 10
BW +10 x 8

Cardio: volleyball practice for 40 minutes.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2007)

good to have you back!!


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah, i tried to post some entries when the site was down, but apparently I wasn't Prince and didn't know his password.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2007)

I posted workouts 3 times, and lost it.....grrrr...


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 11, 2007)

grr!! i'll find out my fate tomorrow. more than anything i believe it's a meniscus tear which means surgery. 









-what did santa bring you??
-a new knee


----------



## SheLifts (Dec 18, 2007)

yea!! it's only a bruised meniscus!!



*12/17/07 Pull and Knee Rehab*


*Lat Pull Dn:*
80 x 10
90 x 4
90 x 3
*100 x 2 PR!! *
*Supine grip *
80 x 4
70 x 6

*DB Row*
10 x 12
15 x 8
*20 x 5 PR!! *

*BB Biceps Curl*
30 x 10
40 x 6
*50 x 3 PR!!*

*Rack Pulls on Smith *
Bar + 50 x 11
+60 x 8
+70 x 6


*KNEE REHAB*
Seated weightless extensions 3x15
box stepups (8" high maybe) 3x10
Lying weightless leg curl  3x15
Static Press for Hammies 1x10 @ 5 sec presses
Walking 2 minutes


*Notes: *Great workout considering the  situation with my knee. I really think it'll be back to being regular in a few weeks. Hopefully anyway. But I'm still not going to be able to compete in the strength competition with these circumstances. And 3 PR's for this workout, not too shabby.


----------

